# Travel Insurance



## MargB (May 24, 2013)

I do not usually bother with travel insurance as my holidays these days are driving over to family in Ireland.  First part of the trip is to Northern Ireland so medically speaking, exactly the same as here.  Just over the border and often pop back over if I want to draw cash and it really is only a short drive.  

However, thought I would check out travel insurance.  Basic quotes were around the ?30 mark for annual travel insurance.  However, after putting in medical history, one quote went to over ?100 and another went to over ?200.

Think the next trip will be another one that I do not bother to take out insurance for!  Already top up my car insurance - just don't see the point.

In addition to diabetes I have high blood pressure, high cholesterol, stomach ulcers, under-active thyroid.  The diabetes is the latest to be diagnosed and there are no problems - they are just conditions being treated with meds.  Think the quotes are ridiculous.

Does anyone else bother with such insurance or am I being tight?  LOL


----------



## Cleo (May 24, 2013)

Hi Marg
Funny you posted this today as I also had to sort out travel insurance for a holiday in June.

Although I dont like insurance companies, I do think its always wise to take out insurance to make sure you are covered in the unlikely event that something bad should happen.  

However, I did find this piece of info from the NHS website which seems to imply that you are covered for pre existing medical conditions in Ireland, as long as you are not going abroad to give birth 

http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcareabroad/countryguide/Pages/EEAcountries.aspx

I have only skim read it, but have a look as you may be covered any way .  If you are I do hope you can get some sort of a refund.

good luck and have a nice trip!


----------



## Highlander (May 24, 2013)

We are just back from a trip to Malta.  The travel insurance for twelve days was ?250 for both of us.    We are both diabetic, with heart problems, high BP and cholesterol and taking lots of pills.   Two years ago we went to New York and the insurance cost ?750.   As soon as we mentioned diabetes the premium kept going up.  Once you mention diabetes they automatically add on High BP and cholesterol as most of us take drugs for this.   Its all a bit of a rip off.


----------



## bev (May 24, 2013)

Hi MargB,

http://www.insurancewith.com/

This was posted on CWD a while ago - it might be worth getting a quote as they seem to specialise in Insurance for people with health conditions at a fair price.Bev


----------



## MargB (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the links.  Thing is I have the EHIC so know I am covered for normal things.  Was looking at insurance for theft of luggage or money or other things, not really the medical side.  Maybe if I was in an accident but even then I am covered under the EU agreements.

More I think of it, I really do not need any insurance.  I would have taken some out at ?30 but there is no way I am spending ?200 on something I don't really need.  So I am going to look at it as they have saved me ?30.


----------



## Copepod (May 24, 2013)

I've just got insurance for a quick trip to Sweden, mainly for a friend's wedding, but also for a couple of days hiking, and chose to use Snowcard, which covers activities at different levels of risk, allows you to adjust value of cancellation, luggage etc, plus no extra with diabetes, as long as no recent hospital admissions etc. However, most insurance companies' premiums do rise dramatically once you turn 65 or 70.


----------



## lauraw1983 (May 28, 2013)

I just got mine a couple of weeks ago for a trip to Portugal in July. I declared my diabetes etc, answered quite a lot of questions and the premium for all 4 of us is about ?35 for 2 weeks! I checked and double checked it all seems fine, good level of cover. 

That was with Spectrum Travel Insurance, one of a few who seemed recommended for pre-existing conditions. The other one I saw which looked good was Columbus Direct but I think their quote was about ?55. 

I have no other medications or problems related to diabetes though either and am not over 60.


----------



## avantgardaclue (May 29, 2013)

*Travel Insurance / Car Hire*

Been going to France every year and renting a car out there. Done in my wife's name with me as an additional driver. Previously being a non insulin DM we haven't bothered telling the car hire company esp as I am the minority driver. A driving licence expiring on my 70th birthday has never given the game away.

Now I'm Insulin dependant, and in GREAT form, and have a 3 year licence. 

I know that in the UK at least the Equality Act (2010) doesn't allow Insurance companies to ramp up the premiums because of the condition.

Does anyone know what the knock on effect of diabetes on car hire is. Would love to not tell them for fear of massive price hike, but sort of guess the 3 year licence will raise questions at their end.

cheeers... Simon


----------



## HelenM (May 29, 2013)

Hi Marg,
There are travel insurance companies that just top up your EHIC for use in the the EU
Out of interest I googled and found this one Ehicplus which claims to cover many medical conditions. 
I put in my own details ( age 61, diabetes, over 5 years since diagnosis, injection, no complications not awaiting results of test and had seen a doctor other than for repeat prescriptions.. think that was about it) .  The premium remained the same before and after screening.
I've no idea how good the company is but I was pleasantly surprised at the outcome (can't take them up on it though, I had to lie about living in the UK)


----------



## MargB (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Helen.  My quote went up by ?35 but is much better than the previous quotes.  Will think about it.


----------



## rhall92380 (May 30, 2013)

Try this
https://www.moneysupermarket.com/travel-insurance/pre-existing-medical-conditions/enquiry/

I got good deals this way

Richard


----------

